# Ridgid trim router uses



## kerstingm (Dec 25, 2012)

I got a Ridgid trim routed for Xmas and I wanted to see if anyone here has used one? I know what trim routers are mainly used for, but I am looking at what limits it has before I have to move up to the full size? Right now I am looking at using it for some edge work and some grooving for shelving.
We are all tool guys here so we will always push the limits of tools now won't we? Not looking at abusing it, just making it do it's job.
Thanks for looking


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Some tips on the relationships.


----------



## kerstingm (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for the link, looks like it will help out a lot.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Mike, I have the same trim router, and I guess it depends on what size grooves (thickness of shelf) you are making. I've used mines for small detail work in some signs I've made and then for some 1/4" grooves. But when I do larger 3/4" grooves I use my full size Ridgid Router. But I guess you could do larger, as long as you did lighter cuts. But it is a tough little cookie, I find!


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

The problem that I would see would be that you will have to buy 1/4" bits which after you update to a bigger router will be used very little. You of course can use them with a 1/4" bushing but they aren't as good as the larger 1/2" shank bits.


----------



## kerstingm (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for the input, been doing a lot of reading on trim routed uses along with the link above and from the looks of it this will do what I am looking for till I need to move to a full size. One use I really plan on using it for is hinge setting. Any suggestions on a good template kit? I seen a few on line, but which one works better than others?
thanks again for the help


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I like to use the templates below with the T4 router

Milescraft 1213 Complete Door Mortising Kit - Amazon.com

TREND T4 PLUNGE ROUTER (T4EK) | Klingspor's Woodworking Shop

t4 router - Google Search
==
===



kerstingm said:


> Thanks for the input, been doing a lot of reading on trim routed uses along with the link above and from the looks of it this will do what I am looking for till I need to move to a full size. One use I really plan on using it for is hinge setting. Any suggestions on a good template kit? I seen a few on line, but which one works better than others?
> thanks again for the help


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

I recently purchased a Ridgid trim router for a Xmas present to myself. While it sure isn't a big 2-3 Hp Porter Cable or Bosch, etc mega-maxi router, it does very nicely with every 1/4" shank bit that I've tried - easily as well as the ancient 1-1/4Hp Craftsman that I have been using free hand. I did buy a piece of 1/4" Lexan and made a 5" diameter sub base which seems to make it a little steadier. The sub base that I made does need a couple of knobs and will be added shortly. Of course, that sander that came with it (on line purchase only)for another 10 bucks does well too. The unfortunate thing with these routers - the price went up, at least at the local store, to $129 for the router alone vs $89 a month ago/$99 on line with the sander


----------



## kerstingm (Dec 25, 2012)

IC31 said:


> I recently purchased a Ridgid trim router for a Xmas present to myself. While it sure isn't a big 2-3 Hp Porter Cable or Bosch, etc mega-maxi router, it does very nicely with every 1/4" shank bit that I've tried - easily as well as the ancient 1-1/4Hp Craftsman that I have been using free hand. I did buy a piece of 1/4" Lexan and made a 5" diameter sub base which seems to make it a little steadier. The sub base that I made does need a couple of knobs and will be added shortly. Of course, that sander that came with it (on line purchase only)for another 10 bucks does well too. The unfortunate thing with these routers - the price went up, at least at the local store, to $129 for the router alone vs $89 a month ago/$99 on line with the sander


This is the same kit i got as well. Just couldn't pass it for the price. If you get a chance i would like to a pic of you sub base you made.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

kerstingm said:


> This is the same kit i got as well. Just couldn't pass it for the price. If you get a chance i would like to a pic of you sub base you made.


As requested. I don't have the knobs on it yet as I haven't spent much time in the wood shop in the past 2-3 weeks between the holidays and being sick with cold/flu.

The two small sub bases are, as you know, what Ridgid supplied.


----------



## kerstingm (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks Dave W the pics help, nice clean work with the Plexiglas.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

This Friday I'm hoping to pickup a palm router and am considering the little bosch Lowe's sells, or the ridgid home depot sells. I've used the bosch and it's a very nice, easily adjustable unit, feels good in your hands.

Haven't tried the ridgid version yet, although held it in my hands at the store, just curious as to how well it works for those with it.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

BRAVOGOLFTANGO said:


> This Friday I'm hoping to pickup a palm router and am considering the little bosch Lowe's sells, or the ridgid home depot sells. I've used the bosch and it's a very nice, easily adjustable unit, feels good in your hands.
> 
> Haven't tried the ridgid version yet, although held it in my hands at the store, just curious as to how well it works for those with it.


Hi Brent - doubt you will find much difference between the ridgid and the colt. Both about the same overall size and weight. The Ridgid does come with two bases, a round one and a square one. The ridgid is rated at 1.6HP and 5.5 amps and the colt rated at 1.0 HP and 5.6 amps.. so much for HP ratings. The biggest difference is in the available add-ons. I don't know what, if anything, is available for the ridgid. The colt has a whole potful; offset base, tilt base, edge guide, roller guide, undercutter guide and plunge base. Maybe some I've forgotten or am unaware of. I've found it to be a pretty flexible little tool.


----------

